
How to work with offshore developers and not get screwed - relibit
https://pulsemetrics.io/blog/how-to-work-with-offshore-developers-and-not-get-screwed/
======
relibit
The primary belief is that by going offshore, you somehow get lesser quality
work. I totally disagree and have found quite the opposite to be true. Google,
Facebook, etc. are primarily built on the backs of developers from diverse
backgrounds and with a high density of developers from these exact ‘offshore’
regions.

Why do so many people have bad experiences with offshore developers? Quite
simply it’s because of project and product management. The industries are
learning the advantage of having a great PM / PjM team to help have smooth
product launches + development.

Ok but the freelancer or vendor I work with has these roles included? That’s
the first issue. You must have your product and project management team here
in the United States or whatever country you live in.

Why does my Product/Project Manager need to be in U.S or local to my country?
Product and project managers help to communicate your needs to the developers
and make sure those needs get executed. All product/project managers have
design + technical experience or dealt closely with developers in the past.

So how do you make sure that your U.S. based product/project manager is
successful? Your team needs to have direct access to the developers
themselves. If your product/project manager tells you that the vendor will not
let them talk directly to the developers then fire the developers immediately.
Imagine if at Google the product team had to go through the director of
engineering to discuss every single feature or issue!

At Reliable Bits, we pride ourselves at having strong product/project teams
that are skilled with managing products and communicating with developers. We
also have direct access to all of our developers which means better results
for everyone.

